# P2P Sharing



## doom_marine (Nov 26, 2004)

Can someone give me a good p2p file sharing software i have a broadband connection a home


Kazaa had too many ads would prefer if there where no ads


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 26, 2004)

in linux use gnu_gunttela (spelling ?) its good no major overheads.


----------



## doom_marine (Nov 26, 2004)

What about windows


----------



## digen (Nov 26, 2004)

Well there are lotsa available for windows man,just search a bit google.
Anyways I've been using Emule,Edonkey,Kazaa Lite & DC++.Search google for more info about them.


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 26, 2004)

Also you will want to try bittorrent. They give extremely good speeds.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 26, 2004)

Bittorrent is a good one.. I use ABCtorrent.. ABCtorrent is also good..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 26, 2004)

Shareza is good ... free and opensource ..

Bittorent is also nice ..


----------



## ujjwal (Nov 26, 2004)

For an all round client Shareaza is nice


----------



## ujjwal (Nov 26, 2004)

BTW, If you had installed Kazaa make sure to run an Adaware SE & Spybot scan for spywares


----------



## SHell (Nov 26, 2004)

If u have good downloading speeds.......BIT TORRENT rocks


----------



## alib_i (Nov 26, 2004)

Shareaza
and
Bittorent
... try nothing else .. no need


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 26, 2004)

Well if u want a Latest P2P Trend setter then Its definetly Bit Torrent....and if the Good Old All rounder then it Definetly has to Be Kazaa Lite 2.4.3 .....but be sure to load all ur antivirus updated just to be safe and yeah if possible even try to install a firewall(some of these P2P's wont work with the firewall though).....and the rest reamins tons of P2P choices Just google for it......


----------



## vysakh (Nov 26, 2004)

well  try warez P2P
available at www.warez.com


----------



## Slam Team (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey guys, I tried Bit Torrent on a 512 Kbps connection, and ur so called "Extremely good transfer rates" translates into 2 KBps - 5 KBps...

I suggest u use
Imesh 4 or Imesh 5 (beta) ( *www.imesh.com ) (or)

Morpheus ( *www.morpheus.com )


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 26, 2004)

If you want small files, then eMule is the best. Its fast, free, open source, no spyware and you almost always get anything you want. Only problem is while downloading large files (>600 MB) you often end up with a p0rn movie instead 

For large and popular files I recommend using IRC. Search the forums, I once posted a link on how to use IRC for downloading files.


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 26, 2004)

Shareaza!!  it hangs in my systems


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 26, 2004)

Can anyone give me the download link to Bitorrent....


----------



## wORm (Nov 27, 2004)

Slam Team said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I tried Bit Torrent on a 512 Kbps connection, and ur so called "Extremely good transfer rates" translates into 2 KBps - 5 KBps...



You probably have a crappy connection i.e. one that is not setup properly, it is a well established fact that BitTorrent is king when it comes to large files and fast downloads.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 27, 2004)

xenkatesh said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me the download link to Bitorrent....



Well if u want the software then Its This Link......
Azureus: *azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php
Bitspirit: *www.bytelinker.com/intl/download.htm

and if you want the Download sites then Its:
www.suprnova.org (best for Foreign Downloads)
www.desitorrents.com (As the name suggests Best for our desi downloads)


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 27, 2004)

Well my old time favourite is still Winmx however currently i have started using Limewire : this later one is also quite good and has no hidden adwares or other instalations on your PC.  

Also, i think you need to have a good updated Anti-virus, Firewall and adware scanners before you start using any P2P softwares.......

About kaazaa: i dont know why so many people still like it quite good, its has got quite a few irritating links with it and when i removed kaazaa these don't get deleted.   any thoughts about this from anyone??


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 27, 2004)

rohan, Kaazaa is dead, gone, end of story. Bundling spyware was its own undoing.. I dont think anyone's using Kaazaa right now and if they _are_ then they deserve to be kicked in their *** for using a software that supports spyware 

Anyways, yeah its good that LimeWire doesn't bundle spyware anymore... Limeshop was the next deadliest spyware after CWS ..


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## go4inet (Nov 27, 2004)

*Kazaa Media Desktop 3.0*

KaZaA Media Desktop offers you a total media experience. It is a second generation peer-to-peer file sharing service with which you can search and download media files from other KaZaA users.

You can also organise and play/view your media files through an integrated media jukebox, publish your own work, reach an audience and communicate with other users. It supports audio, video, software/games, images, and documents.

This software has no spyware installed. So I think youcan give it a try. coz its the new release

More & Download @ Click Here


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 27, 2004)

Vinay are you out of your mind? I dont think its worth a try!

KMD has been rated 1 / 5 (A person had actually rated it 2 for 5 because it improved his business- his business was in removing spyware )

It still has loads of Spyware and who in their right mind would actually BUY a p2p program!! 

Read more here:

*fileforum.betanews.com/detail/971761196/1



*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## go4inet (Nov 27, 2004)

Well abt this ( new One ) :

*Qnext - Universal P2P IM program*

Here is a all in one Universal Messenger program for both Windows and Linux.

The name is Qnext and from the first point of view we can tell you that this is another great looking application. Qnext Universal Messenger lets you communicate not only with Qnext users, but also with MSN Messenger, ICQ, Yahoo & AIM users.

Supports P2P & IM !

More Info : *www.go4i.net/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=138

Dexy check tht and reply me


----------



## alib_i (Nov 27, 2004)

[deXter said:
			
		

> ]rohan, Kaazaa is dead, gone, end of story. Bundling spyware was its own undoing.. I dont think anyone's using Kaazaa right now and if they _are_ then they deserve to be kicked in their *** for using a software that supports spyware



very true ...
y use kazaa when there are so many p2ps without any spywares
but u know .. thats not very true in case of K-Lite
i use k-lite .. and i see a lot of users connected peacefully .. im expecting that most of them are using k-lite like me 
anyways .. when u r inside a firewal ..then u dont have many options for p2p


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 27, 2004)

@vinay:

You can't use file sharing or video chat with someone who doesn't use Qnext. You can't send files to friends using AIM or YAHOO or MSN. This is a major draw back.




*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## go4inet (Nov 27, 2004)

every programs have some drawbacks ! there s nuthing efficient in this world ?

wat abt

* Lime Wire ?
* eDonkey ?
* DC++ ?


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 27, 2004)

* LimeWire: 

Very notorious for Limeshop; now removed though.

* eDonkey: 

Searchs not that fast, sometimes there are no sources at all or file doesnt' start downloading immediately, most often p0rn movies downloaded when you least expect it ()... Better to use eMule instead of ed2k

* DC++:

Server limitations. Some servers say you got too many files to share and dont allow you; while some servers say you got too little files so they dont allow you 


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## alib_i (Nov 27, 2004)

[deXter said:
			
		

> ]* DC++:
> 
> Server limitations. Some servers say you got too many files to share and dont allow you; while some servers say you got too little files so they dont allow you


which server asked u too many files ... u r a bit wrong
problems with dc are :-
-> min sharing limit is of the order of 100GB, most of us dont have such shares .. and of course there are bots  which will kick u automatically if u share crap like windows/program files folders
-> there are just too many hubs .. ppl come to one hub and some time later shift to other hubs .. some hubs also have maxhubs=1 rule .. 
so the end result is that one file which u found in search may not be available after 2 days cos the user joined some other hub today

other than that .. speeds are good and u get specific content like tv serials etc
im interested in downloading x-files, smallville, apprentice, that 70s show, yes minister, wonder years and of course lots of japanese animes ..
these are available in good quantity in dc


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Nov 30, 2004)

answer CLEANLY now...........

Which Is the best P2P File Sharing Program ??


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 30, 2004)

nipun_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> answer CLEANLY now...........
> 
> Which Is the best P2P File Sharing Program ??



Everyone has there own taste and my tounge say's it's sharezaa

..:: peace ::.
Jeba


----------



## alib_i (Nov 30, 2004)

nipun_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> answer CLEANLY now...........
> 
> Which Is the best P2P File Sharing Program ??



everything is not black or white ..
ask 15 ppl .. they'll give 15 different answers
let me try to wrap it up ..

*Kazaa* ( or rather K-Lite ) - old .. still works well .. good to find media that was released years ago .. use only if cant connect using others ( ex firewall problem, etc)
*Shareaza* - very good .. works inside LAN too .. huge content
*DC++* - if you are looking for specific content like TV serials .. say friends .. or videos of specific genre .. cos most hubs look for specific content.  but need to share something like 100GB to get into hubs
*Bittorrent* - latest _hap_ .. best for _LATEST_ content .. latest movies .. latest TV shows ex Smallville, Scrubs, Apprentice,etc .. best if you are looking for Japanese Anime ..  <- most are switching over to it


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 30, 2004)

nipun_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> answer CLEANLY now...........
> 
> Which Is the best P2P File Sharing Program ??



Has a bath, comes fresh and clean...and says....take ur pick mate...


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 30, 2004)

I have not been able to understand bit torrent .........

SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN ITS BASCI FUNCTIONING.............do i have to log on to a website or something???


----------



## theraven (Nov 30, 2004)

@rohanbee
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v382/theraven123/search.gif
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10447&highlight=torrent
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10081&highlight=torrent
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9518&highlight=torrent
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5784&highlight=torrent
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2496&highlight=torrent


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Dec 1, 2004)

Well...........
I think i'll switch over to Bittorent..........
Plz provide the download link.........
Thankx........


----------



## rohanbee (Dec 1, 2004)

theraven said:
			
		

> @rohanbee
> *img.photobucket.com/albums/v382/theraven123/search.gif
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10447&highlight=torrent
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10081&highlight=torrent
> ...



Ya raven i know where the search bar is and i did type bit torrent and got some threads which were quite unrelated i.e why i posted here.
Also i wanted some quick fire answer and not to read some long thread ...........
Thanks for the links though i will check them out.


----------



## theraven (Dec 1, 2004)

well ive narrowed it down to 5 links
some maybe long but they answer all possible questions on torrents
thats y ..
i always review the links before posting them 

@nipun ... u too ... goto those links ...
there is info AND download links ...
u can always search on download.com and zeropaid.com as well 
BTW just an addition .. i use azureus ... but the latest version is givin some problems  dunno why
guys use some other client ... like shareaza


----------



## Deep (Dec 1, 2004)

alib_i said:
			
		

> problems with dc are :-
> -> *min sharing limit is of the order of 100GB*, most of us dont have such shares .. and of course there are bots  which will kick u automatically if u share **** like windows/program files folders
> -> there are just too many hubs .. ppl come to one hub and some time later shift to other hubs .. some hubs also have maxhubs=1 rule ..
> so the end result is that one file which u found in search may not be available after 2 days cos the user joined some other hub today
> ...



well i wont agree with you here 

I am using dc++ for more than a year...

I had 40 GB hdd before and i used to share around 10-15 GB and used to get access to very very good hubs like AF1 - Killua Anime, Puerly Desi Movies etc..

Now i have 120 GB Hdd and i share around 60 GB of stuff get access to few more hubs but to be frank big hubs like AF1 are more than enough....

so no need to share 100 GB and worry too much...

according to me DC++ is the best coz you get everything there...real big hubs....

My 2nd fav is Bittorrent, I use client caleld ABC which is very good

and 3rd is IRC.. i use MIRC

Deep


----------



## alib_i (Dec 1, 2004)

ohh ya ..
i accept Deep .. 100GB is kinda exaggeration .. 
but u need atleast say 10-15GB of non-c-r-a-p content to share .. 
neways .. i too have 40GB harddisk ..

not many ppl here use DC++ .. it has better content than any other client methinx


----------



## krazydude (Dec 2, 2004)

I use bittorrents regularly now and well am gonna try DC++, coz so many ppl seem to be liking it, lets see, I think except mIRC, I have used almost all well know p2p and well DC++ promises some good vlaue so to speak


----------



## doom_marine (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm used bit torrent first and my download speeds where very low sso i changed to Bit tornado and i was much faster and much more friendlier

Thanks


----------



## alib_i (Dec 6, 2004)

cant say abt bittorrent ..
but for DC++ i wud suggest Strong DC++ client
it has better support of multiple segment downloading


----------



## xenkatesh (Dec 6, 2004)

Or go for GLUZ... it searches through Guntella network..... I love it...


----------



## imprince (Dec 6, 2004)

GOOGLE is the answer


----------



## Deep (Dec 6, 2004)

imprince said:
			
		

> GOOGLE is the answer




can you tell me what would you search in the google for this ?

I am not able to find anything?

please also let me know good p2p softwares from google

Deep


----------



## alib_i (Dec 7, 2004)

imprince is touching new heights ..
in spamming


----------



## xenkatesh (Dec 7, 2004)

imprince said:
			
		

> GOOGLE is the answer


What do u think dude is it a search engine or a P2P software...


----------



## shriekers (Dec 8, 2004)

Man BIT Torrent is too cool i thought that KAzaa and E-Donkey where good but when i shifted to Bit Torrent i could'nt believe what was available for download


----------



## krazydude (Dec 8, 2004)

I am gonna try my hand on Strong DC++ like alibi suggests, lets see


----------



## xenkatesh (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey dudes can u give me the link to download the bittorent i just gonna try that da!!


----------



## Deep (Dec 8, 2004)

xenkatesh said:
			
		

> Hey dudes can u give me the link to download the bittorent i just gonna try that da!!



my fav client.... ABC -> *pingpong-abc.sourceforge.net/download.php

Deep


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Dec 9, 2004)

Which version of Bitorrent is the most stable ??


----------



## Deep (Dec 9, 2004)

different softwares diff versions

download the one i have provided in above post

Deep


----------



## xenkatesh (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanx for that link Deep....


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Dec 11, 2004)

Thankx, Deep !!


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Dec 11, 2004)

Plz tell me how can i use Bittorent to search & download files as i'm not able to understand how it works.........


----------



## Deep (Dec 11, 2004)

nipun_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> Plz tell me how can i use Bittorent to search & download files as i'm not able to understand how it works.........



sites like www.suprnova.org or www.desitorrents.com *index torrent files*

you can download them, when u click on the link by the download should autmiatically get started by ABC...

so  choose the path where u wanna save the file..

that's it

Deep


----------



## alib_i (Dec 12, 2004)

few good torrent sites for info and file downloads ..

```
*68.110.14.99:8080/torrent/
*www.torrentbox.com/
*www.litezone.com/
*members.chello.nl/~p.wiersema/list.html
*s3.isohunt.com/
*search.suprnova.org/
*btfaq.com/serve/cache/63.html
```
PS: Mods .. del the post if you feel this info doesnot belong to this forum
no probs


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Dec 13, 2004)

Thankx !!


----------

